# I think my technique needs work...



## sm31 (Dec 17, 2014)

For my first post as a new member (& novice snow blower who just moved to Wyoming from Texas) I thought I'd start by admitting that I'm probably "doing it wrong". 

I own a lightly used 2 stage Craftsman 24" 179cc machine. I've tried it on a couple of snows this year in the 6 - 8" range and gotten the same results. Basically my driveway resembles a plowed field rather than a nice clean piece of concrete. After each pass there is a tidy little "ridge" of snow about 4" high for the entire length of the pass. 

I've tried using all the different speed settings, I've significantly overlapped passes, and made sure the motor is revved to the highest setting... all to no effect. The first snow was fairly dry & the most recent one was quite wet (by Wyoming standards), so the snow quality makes no difference either.

Watching the auger blades at work, it looks as if they are actively pushing a small amount of snow out past the sides of the chute all the time. I've closely examined the chute, blades, etc. and I see no evidence that they are bent or damaged. There must be something I'm missing but I don't know what.

Can anyone provide some insight on this? I searched thoroughly and didn't find an answer so I'm afraid it might be such a bone-headed fix that nobody has bothered to post about it.


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

Is it possible one of the auger blades is installed backward, so it moves snow to the side instead of the center?


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Welcome to the forum SM, of course if there was maintenance done on the augers sometime they may have been put reversed as Snow pointed out, if you have no recollection of any work done on it then sometimes some people take the full width of their machine at a time and that is what leaves a small ridge so basically depending on height of snow you should take less than full width, sometimes with a foot or higher you should only take half width. Simple as that and as you go along in the season you'll be able to judge the width to take. Good Luck


----------



## joee5 (Nov 30, 2014)

Welcome from the Garden State


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum sm31 

A picture of those auger blades would be worth a 1,000 words !


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I found a picture with them backwards. This person put both on backwards BUT you can have both or just one side backwards.

When you look at it the auger comes over the top and towards you so if you can picture that then the blades need to be angled like the marked photo.


----------



## sm31 (Dec 17, 2014)

Wow! Thanks for the fast replies everyone! I had not considered that the auger may be backwards. As soon as I get home I'll snap a pic and post it. I wish I had snapped a pic of my pathetic looking (albeit large and very wide) driveway after I finished but I've already taken down the "furrows" with a snow shovel...

As an aside, I found it interesting that the blower seemed to have an efficiency range with regards to throwing snow. When I adjusted the speed to a surprisingly fast rate and hit snow of sufficient depth I could hear the motor sort of load up and the blower would start pitching snow at least 20 feet rather than 5 to 8 feet. Is that normal? Unfortunately, the snow being pushed to the side was even more substantial whenever I had the blower moving that quickly so it wasn't useful... although it was fun throwing snow across the street. 

I am so glad I found this forum!


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Are you sure both augers are turning? Could just be one of them operating. Let us kmow.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Sm I kind of doubt that your auger are backwards but answer me this:

- do you know if someone worked and removed the augers?
- did you notice if you took the whole bucket width when snow blowing?

Normally you adjust your speed with snow thickness and how heavy it is,
for example with light and fluffy and 2 to 4" you can go full bore in speed but if heavy you will have to give your engine a chance,
the next thing you might want to consider if your blower gets the chute bogged full, is a Clarence Impeller kit but wait if you get clogged too often.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Also, make sure your skids/shoes are set correctly. I put a piece of cardboard under the scrapper bar and set the shoes flush. Do it on a flat surface in your garage.


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

His driveway looks like a plowed field......I would recommend he puts more space between the scraper and the ground.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Motor City said:


> Also, make sure your skids/shoes are set correctly. I put a piece of cardboard under the scrapper bar and set the shoes flush. Do it on a flat surface in your garage.


*IF* you are setting it up for a smooth surface. This wouldn't work well for gravel. 
And cardboard is so inconsistent. How about a rough idea what width cardboard you use  That said, cardboard crushes some so wood is a better choice.
The common recommendation is to use a paint stirrer or two depending on the condition of your surface, raised concrete cracks and such. After all it's just a guide to get you started.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> Are you sure both augers are turning? Could just be one of them operating. Let us kmow.


As Joe said, maybe only one auger half is turning because of a broken shear pin. "Pull the wire off the spark plug" and see if you can rotate one of the auger half's without the other one turning. The one that rotates by itself probably has a broken shear pin (bolt). The auger should look like this if they are correctly installed /// O \\\. Like this if one is wrong /// 0 ///.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Until we get more info and pics from the OP we are simply speculating with conjectures. I guess it's not the first time nor the last.


----------



## sm31 (Dec 17, 2014)

Well, based on the previously attached photos it looks like the auger may actually be installed backwards... if I'm looking at it right. Is that the case??

This is my first shot at inserting a pic on this forum. Sorry about the giant size! I'm on a crappy PC with no editing software.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

I would hazard to say the augers are reversed.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Yep, most augers rotate forward, and the way that these are oriented they are pushing the snow towards the outside. Switch'em up, and you'll see a huge difference in performance.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> *IF* you are setting it up for a smooth surface. This wouldn't work well for gravel.
> And cardboard is so inconsistent. How about a rough idea what width cardboard you use  That said,


You always seem pretty quick with the criticisms, there! Very constructive, on your part.


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

Can anyone explain how he's getting the 4" pile of snow behind the machine. ????


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

So Sm any idea if the snow blower augers got worked on recently?


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

RoyP said:


> Can anyone explain how he's getting the 4" pile of snow behind the machine. ????


 Based that he said he blew 8", some of it would have been pushed outwards and some reach the impeller if one goes fast enough.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I always use a paint stir stick to set my skids. Never though of cardboard but I suppose it'd work too. I remember adjusting skids the first time about 25 years ago. There was a paint stick laying handy and that's what I've used ever since.


----------



## sm31 (Dec 17, 2014)

Oh man! I'm psyched!! 

I have no earthly idea how this could have happened but now I know why I got it for 2 bills "used" (on its first tank of gas). I just never imagined that could be the case. E-beers all around! You guys rock!!

BTW I'll set up the skids the way you guys described as well. Snow is in next week's forecast so I'll definitely update the thread.

Thanks again!


----------



## sm31 (Dec 17, 2014)

Oh... that's correct. The snow was being pushed out to the sides of the scoop no matter how much I overlapped the previous row. The result was a "line" of snow after each pass abut 4" high.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

micah68kj said:


> I always use a paint stir stick to set my skids. Never though of cardboard but I suppose it'd work too. I remember adjusting skids the first time about 25 years ago. There was a paint stick laying handy and that's what I've used ever since.


 +1 with the paint sticks and we also use a toonie which is slightly less thick. For cardboard it depends very much on its rigidity but doable I guess.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

We'll all be sure to send you our addresses for the forthcoming Christmas presents.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Normex said:


> +1 with the paint sticks and we also use a toonie which is slightly less thick. For cardboard it depends very much on its rigidity but doable I guess.


Toonie? What is a toonie?
Never mind... You're from Canada.. I understand


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I just hear that seller now. I'll never buy one of those crappy Craftsman ever again. They don't work worth a ......

Ya gotta love it. 


MotorCity, my fault I didn't see or remember the OP referenced concrete in his first post. I live on gravel so I learned the hard way (pre forum) how to set up for it and I'd rather jump in and warn someone in case they have gravel before they tear up their machine setting it up to low. Sorry.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

BTW, once you get those augers turned around *THEN* we need to take a look at your "technique" to see if it's acceptable or needs work. 

If you have the tools it would be wonderful to get a video of that thing from the front pushing snow out. I've searched youtube and can't find a thing. You'd be the first to show what that looks like !


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I just hear that seller now. I'll never buy one of those crappy Craftsman ever again. They don't work worth a ......
> 
> Ya gotta love it.
> 
> ...


Not a problem, we're all here to help others out.


----------



## sm31 (Dec 17, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> BTW, once you get those augers turned around *THEN* we need to take a look at your "technique" to see if it's acceptable or needs work.
> 
> If you have the tools it would be wonderful to get a video of that thing from the front pushing snow out. I've searched youtube and can't find a thing. You'd be the first to show what that looks like !


Wish I had taken pics/vids from before. I'm pretty sure my wife will shoot me if I wait until *after* the next snow to fix the augers. Heck (edited) ... she almost did anyway. 

As for technique, if my "native" neighbor is any indication then I've got about 10 years worth of practice ahead of me.

I'm truly stumped as to why the augers were reversed. When I was searching for answers I happened upon a thread where you guys warned against buying from big-box stores because of faulty assembly. Maybe this is an example of it.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Something to keep in mind I guess. Never actually heard of this happening (augers installed backwards). 

Nice work guys in helping to solve this case. 

All of ya deserve a pat on the back.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

sm31 said:


> I'm truly stumped as to why the augers were reversed. When I was searching for answers I happened upon a thread where you guys warned against buying from big-box stores because of faulty assembly. Maybe this is an example of it.


 You didn't mention the age of the unit as you bought it used so I would doubt it was assembled as such but thinking more that the previous owner had some work performed to the auger gear casing or changed a bearing. Btw when you have the augers removed make sure you apply some grease all over the shaft.


----------



## sm31 (Dec 17, 2014)

Normex said:


> You didn't mention the age of the unit as you bought it used so I would doubt it was assembled as such but thinking more that the previous owner had some work performed to the auger gear casing or changed a bearing. Btw when you have the augers removed make sure you apply some grease all over the shaft.


I've been curious as to the actual age of the machine. When I have some daylight in the shed, I'll post the serial #. If I had to guess, I'd say roughly 3 years old. I had the assembly theory mainly because the thing appeared to have seen so little use. Even the "bar" thing across the bottom of the chute barely had a scratch when I bought it. Does the auger portion require assembly if purchased in the box?


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

Yea backwards for sure. 

I have to say, if your biggest complaint coming here was the spill-over you will be delighted beyond belief when you see how it tosses snow when this is fixed.

Managing spillover is all about speed and width of bite. Technique can mean a lot too depending on your property. For instance your machine will throw best when tossing to the right due to the inertia coming off of the impeller. In parts of my yard where I need the distance I will take a full bite tossing to the right. This is aggressive and leave a windrow of spillover. I then swing the machine and chute and do a clean-up pass blowing to my left in the opposite direction at a good clip to get rid of the spoils. Take time to choreograph the job and it will evolve with time and expoerience.

Pete


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

sm31 said:


> If I had to guess, I'd say roughly 3 years old. I had the assembly theory mainly because the thing appeared to have seen so little use. Even the "bar" thing across the bottom of the chute barely had a scratch when I bought it. Does the auger portion require assembly if purchased in the box?


 You could be right as the photo certainly indicates the gloss in the paint, that would a first if the person used it like so for that long. The scraper bar normally is not allowed to touch the surface as your side skids are supposed to be adjusted so the bar is 1/8" from the ground hence no scratch. As for assembly normally the augers are installed from the manufacturer but then again it could be a first on a Friday afternoon at the end of the assembly line.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

First blower assembled on Monday morning after a weekend hangover. Or as they used to comment about lemon cars. "We swept the floor and built one more."


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Augers*



liftoff1967 said:


> Something to keep in mind I guess. Never actually heard of this happening (augers installed backwards).
> 
> Nice work guys in helping to solve this case.
> 
> All of ya deserve a pat on the back.


It can happen. The other year, trying to finish off a machine I'd just finished going through as someone was coming to look at it. Too much rush, too little time or sleep. Soon as I looked I knew I'd screwed up, so pulled the auger out and fixed it  He almost got to sit there while I finished putting it back together.

It happens. After that stupid move, I started sticking tape on the auger rakes when I take them out, one color tape on the outside left and another color on the right outside. As long as you aren't colorblind, it's worked for me


----------



## sm31 (Dec 17, 2014)

HCBPH said:


> It happens. After that stupid move, I started sticking tape on the auger rakes when I take them out, one color tape on the outside left and another color on the right outside. As long as you aren't colorblind, it's worked for me


Great idea! I can just see myself getting all this apart only to put the augers right back in the same location. 

As for improved snow throwing, that would be great too. I guess the backwards augers not only push snow out to the sides of the scoop, but actively keep it away from the impeller as well. On the few occasions I was able to "load up" the impeller, I was met with quite an impressive cascade of snow launched about 25 feet. What a purty sight...


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Oops, that makes for a great bulldozer.


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

sm31 said:


> Oh man! I'm psyched!!
> 
> I have no earthly idea how this could have happened but now I know why I got it for 2 bills "used" (on its first tank of gas). I just never imagined that could be the case. E-beers all around! You guys rock!!
> 
> ...


 Doesn't take long to separate the good and helpful forums from those that aren't . Threads like this one and several others here that I've read through make it pretty clear , to me at least, that this is one of the very good ones.


----------



## sm31 (Dec 17, 2014)

This forum has been more than helpful! Too helpful really... I'm beginning to develop a sick fetish for snow removal equipment thanks to this place. 

The model # on my Craftsman snowblower is 247.886640. I had guessed it was a few years old, and from what I've found it looks like it could be anywhere from about 3 to 6 or 7 years old maybe? 

I did notice it has shear "bolts" (with lock nuts) instead of shear pins with cotter pins. Is there any advantage to one vs. the other? I'm going to buy some to have on hand for when I suck up the random newspaper or neighborhood kid.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

sm31 said:


> I did notice it has shear "bolts" (with lock nuts) instead of shear pins with cotter pins. Is there any advantage to one vs. the other? I'm going to buy some to have on hand for when I suck up the random newspaper or neighborhood kid.


As long as they are the correct length for your snow blower, it doesn't matter if they are pinned or nutted. Pins will not require any tools to change them, so I guess they would be easier to use.


----------



## sm31 (Dec 17, 2014)

Ok, task completed before the next snow. 

Thanks again to everyone for the help!!! I had enough snow left for a test drive on the side of the driveway. Worked like a dream! It created a nicely beveled edge & threw snow halfway across the yard.

The project was a lot of fun and really taught me how to work on my snow blower. There were no rusted bolts or anything of the sort, so dis-assembly and reassembly were no big deal. However I did take Normex's advice (thank you sir) and grease the auger shafts thoroughly with some Crown & Chassis lube I had laying around.

Incidentally, I purchased these shear bolts from Ace Hardware. The package says "pre 2004 models"... maybe mine is that old but I'd be surprised based on the shape it's in. That's long enough for tires to begin to dry rot, etc. but everything looks fairly new.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Very glad for a successful rebound and turned out a very good deal $$ afterwards. Now if when you encounter heavy wet snow and your unit tend to clog up we can help you by reducing the gap as you will notice at the impeller's blade ends and the housing, you may find a gap from 1/4" to 1/2" which causes the clogs. You can look it up with the search here for the Clarence Impeller kit which you can build your own if so inclined.
Good Luck


----------



## all3939 (Dec 21, 2014)

sm31 said:


> Ok, task completed before the next snow.
> 
> Thanks again to everyone for the help!!! I had enough snow left for a test drive on the side of the driveway. Worked like a dream! It created a nicely beveled edge & threw snow halfway across the yard.
> 
> ...


Nobody mentioned this so I will. Before the shear bolts are put in place, pump grease into fittings and spin the auger rake so it will spread grease all over between the auger shaft and the tube. Now install the shear bolt. Don't tighten to the point where it squashes the tube but rather leave it slightly loose, where some play remains. This way if and when you hit something which will cause the auger to abruptly stop, you then have the best chance of the shear bolt taking the hit.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I think a lot of times the dry rot and cracking come from setting out in the sun and weather.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Sm,
According to:
CRAFTSMAN 247.886640 OWNER'S MANUAL Pdf Download.

Your snoblower is 14 years old..its possible the same model was made 2 or 3 years in a row,
So it could be slightly younger, but not by much..
Post the Tecumseh model and serial numbers from the side of the engine,
That should tell us the exact model year..
Scot


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

Snow machines that are in a garage or shed aren't as prone to tire rot as those left outside. I think UV exposure plays the major role.... the 20-year-old Snow Hog tires on my last machine were still pliable and grippy when I sold it.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

I had nothing on my plate yesterday, so I drove over to my local Husqvarna dealer and started talking blowers with them. Playing dumb (I can do that with very little effort) to find out what they would recommend for a blower for my set up. 

I asked for a brochure on the Husqvarna line up, which they gave me. When I got home I started studying said brochure. I noticed on the 2 stage line up, they had a photo featuring their 2 stage system. To me, the augers look back words based on what I learned in this thread. 

Husky link

So if you go to the above link, scroll a quarter of the way down to features they have some pop up photo's. Am I seeing this correct, that the augers are installed wrong??


----------



## sm31 (Dec 17, 2014)

Wow... maybe it is that old. Just hid away in the back of someone's shed for all this time. I'd have expected it to be more "gunky" from accumulated dust, etc. when I got it apart. Oh well it won't be looking new for long now that I have my paws on it. 

PS: that husky ad does look like the augers are backwards, assuming they work like mine...


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

No that 224 is definitely backwards, in all the images....WOW.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

db9938 said:


> No that 224 is definitely backwards, in all the images....WOW.


Ok, I wanted some confirmation before I go stirring the pot on the Husky channel. Hehehe


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Unless the rotation in that auger mechanism is designed to run a reverse rotation, as compared to the forward movement of the wheels, then it's going to push the snow to the outside.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

I had my post all ready to go, then I deleted it, as I got to thinking,,, maybe Husky runs the augers in a reverse direction as to what I would call as normal. No need to create a fight being I don't feel I have all my facts on this one. 

I guess I will go back and look at some of the 2 stages they have, then ask them to fire one up. Course the dealer is closed today, BUT I know my local Lowes has them, so maybe a trip there is in order.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Well, if there is any indication for this one model to different, the rest of their line-up, are oriented in a forward rotation.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

db9938 said:


> Well, if there is any indication for this one model to different, the rest of their line-up, are oriented in a forward rotation.


The thing that caught my eye is the way the auger serrations are facing upward. All the toothed augers I've seen have the flat of the tooth facing down as to break up compacted snow\ice. It looks very odd.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I contacted them directly, I'll let you all know what they say. 

On another note, they have ringtones that you can download to your phone!

Not sure who you would want to assign it to, but it's free...

Chainsaw Ringtones for iPhone or Android | Husqvarna


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

I went to Lowes and checked out their Husky machines. All of them have the augers oriented in the correct direction. 

I'm wondering if the photo's we are seeing are printing error, reverse negative maybe?


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Even a reversed image would show them in the correct orientation.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

They look correct to me, but the serrations are backwards. That would put less stress on things if you hit something hard while still giving some cutting effect though. I think you are seeing an optical illusion of the back blade.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

This straight from their page:










And they have used the same image for all of their 200 models.....


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

I think someone in publishing needs to learn about the product their selling before approving a sales brochure. Looks like both augers need to be flipped 180 degrees and switched side to side.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Actually, loooking again I think there are 2 lefts and they are inverted so the teeth are backwards. But, then the shear bolt holes wouldn't line up so I have no clue.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

db9938 said:


> I contacted them directly, I'll let you all know what they say.


Will be interesting to hear the feed back you get, assuming they even respond.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I did get an acknowledgement to my question, so they got it. When and if they reply back, I'll let them know about the other images.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

other than the serrations looking backwards the auger ribbons look ok to me and would draw snow to center.
///o\\\
Looked again.
They are backwards.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

db9938 said:


> Even a reversed image would show them in the correct orientation.


Yup, it would switch left and right but it wouldn't "reverse the augers".

They are backwards and there is a left and right. Both have their teeth rotating backwards.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Maybe the auger turns other direction on a Husqvarna ST224. All the pictures of the ST224 on their site have augers this way. That would explain the lip on the auger edge closest to the impeller.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

They use the same mis directed auger set on all of their 200 series, under the detailed sections.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

db9938 said:


> I did get an acknowledgement to my question, so they got it. When and if they reply back, I'll let them know about the other images.


If they send you a new blower for bringing this to their attention, you will have to give it to Joe.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I'd be really surprised if that happened, and so far nothing more than the automated receipt of message.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

dbert said:


> If they send you a new blower for bringing this to their attention, you will have to give it to Joe.



HUH??? Come on, I'm the one that noticed this,,,,,,,,,, Granted DB9938 sent the email, so if he gets a new blower, it should be sold and the monies split between he and I. HAHA


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I'd be ok with auctioning or donating it for charity. I mean, I know that my stable is full, and why not use the proceeds for a greater purpose.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

liftoff1967 said:


> HUH??? Come on, I'm the one that noticed this,,,,,,,,,, Granted DB9938 sent the email, so if he gets a new blower, it should be sold and the monies split between he and I. HAHA


Sorry liftoff. I need to pay more attention. I meant you. I'd hold out for a 75/25 split at the least. One guy types an email with someones elses keen eye. That's got to be worth more than half.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

I was over at the Husqvarna dealer yesterday picking up parts for my YTH22V42LS and checked out the Snowblowers, they all had the augers in right even the 224. So whoever put that one together for the photo shoot made a major blunder.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I still haven't received any sort of response, other than the automated one that acknowledged I sent them a message.... ?


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

db9938 said:


> I still haven't received any sort of response, other than the automated one that acknowledged I sent them a message.... ?


Based on what Realzed put on post 16 of this thread http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...ce-forum/31625-husqvarna-st227p-issues-2.html you will not hear back from the fine people of Husky


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

And that in lies speaks a lot to the character of the company. Sorry, but if that is how they treat a potential customer, then I will stick with brands that are a little more responsive, even if I am the second owner.


----------



## jmkeuning (Nov 15, 2014)

I've subscribed to this thread just to find out how this photo-thing resolves.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

db9938 said:


> And that in lies speaks a lot to the character of the company. Sorry, but if that is how they treat a potential customer, then I will stick with brands that are a little more responsive, even if I am the second owner.


Yea, I'm a little worried for my new buddy Jim
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru.../26793-did-good-deed-even-had-little-fun.html
In the event he needs some help with his new Husky. I haven't heard from ol Jim in a while, he must be nearing his 5 hour mark for oil change. I'm sure I will hear from him then.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Yeah, but don't beat yourself up with that one, we all were unaware things would be as silent as they are.


----------

